

Ask HN: Best bank(s) for startups - cpg

Do you have a recommendation for a bank?<p>We&#x27;re a bit sick of Wells Fargo and their &quot;past century&quot; feel. What is a good bank for startups&#x2F;small companies?<p>Some criteria (that we&#x27;re looking for -- others not matching these, please point it out): fewer attempts at sticking you with fees, somewhat efficient (e.g. for payments to freelancers national or international), no need for local branches, I think (we do not use ATMs often), can issue well-accepted credit cards, promotions for startups (like intros to angels or angel groups?).<p>(We&#x27;re a bootstrapped company based in Silicon Valley aiming to scale, in case that matters. Feel free to recommend banks for others too.)
======
rjf1331
Silicon Valley Bank has been good to us.

~~~
cpg
We heard good things from them about intros, events, etc. Is that why you say
they were good to you?

Put another way, why do you say they were good to you?

~~~
rjf1331
Just a lack of normal BS you have to deal with if you have Wells Fargo.
Basically a well-run operation. Haven't used many of the benefits/features
they offer other than banking.

